# can I use mica's? Oxides?



## Deb (Oct 3, 2009)

Hi everyone. 

Quick melt and pour question - I"m a formerly only CP/HP girl so this is one of my first foray's into M&P. 

I have my base. Can I add mica's for colour? Oxide's? the liquid stuff from Michaels?

Cheers
Deb


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 3, 2009)

Yes you sure can color with oxides and micas. 
I find that if you mix them in a small amount of glycerin before adding them they will incorporate better.
I'm not sure about Michaels colors I've never used them.


----------



## KigerKat (Oct 3, 2009)

The liquid colors will most likely bleed in m&p soaps.  In my experience, micas and oxides won't bleed, but the Michael's by me doesn't carry any - I have to order them online.


----------



## twilightluver (Oct 5, 2009)

micas all the way baby!!! or if  Oxides..i just love me some MICA...


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

I haven't tried this yet but a friend told me recently that she tried to use the craft store dyes recently and it did not turn out good. The color ended up fading and bleeding a lot, according to her. I think she's using those powders you get from TkB trading now.


----------



## Deb (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks everyone!


----------



## ChrissyB (Oct 12, 2009)

Mica's are great for MP cos you'll get the sparkle, that gets lost in cp/hp.


----------



## llineb (Nov 5, 2009)

micas and oxides!!!  i used the craft store liquid colors when i first started.  they looked great for about a week.  then my cute purple lilac soap turned gray. :0(

i used to mix the micas with water and heat in microwave until someone on this forum mentioned mixing with a small amount of alcohol before adding to hot soap.  this works great.  Thanks guys!!!!

lara


----------

